# Kép keresés



## Betti627 (2021 November 8)

Sziasztok! 
Van, aki profi az interneten való egy adott kép keresésében (akár magyar, akár külföldi oldalakon)?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 November 10)

Betti627 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Van, aki profi az interneten való egy adott kép keresésében (akár magyar, akár külföldi oldalakon)?


*
Ezt azért pontosítanod kellene!
(Meglévő kép eredetét/eredetijét keresed vagy ki/mi van egy képen. 
Esetleg valakit/valamit ábrázoló képet kell keresni. 
Netán adott paraméterű - méret, felbontás, szinmélység...- képet keresel...)*


----------



## Betti627 (2021 November 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ezt azért pontosítanod kellene!
> (Meglévő kép eredetét/eredetijét keresed vagy ki/mi van egy képen.
> Esetleg valakit/valamit ábrázoló képet kell keresni.
> Netán adott paraméterű - méret, felbontás, szinmélység...- képet keresel...)*


Kép eredetijét keresem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 November 13)

Betti627 írta:


> Kép eredetijét keresem.


Az oprendszer (windows/android/mac/ios/..) és a használt eszköz (asztali gép, notebook, tablet, telo,...) függvényeben az itteni linkek valamelyiken biztos megtalálod a megoldást:


kép eredetének keresése - Google Search


----------

